# Advise needed



## spennie (5 Apr 2014)

When I start on any degree of incline, however slight, I seem to be pulling the front up into a wheelie, also when climbing, I cant keep the front steady and straight. Is this due to bike set up or me? Any advice welcome on how I can remedy this problem.


----------



## TissoT (5 Apr 2014)

Try moving fall ward a bit on the seat ... position your self as in the picture on the left !


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2014)

That's very odd. What type of bike


----------



## young Ed (5 Apr 2014)

put more weight on your wrists and get out the saddle a little to put more weight over the forks (assuming it is an upright diamond frame)
Cheers Ed


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2014)

Assuming it's an MTB then if you are going up something very steep the front will try and lift. You need to shift your weight forward. There is also a possibility your position on the bike isn't right.


----------



## gavroche (5 Apr 2014)

Put a 25kgs bag of cement at the front and it wont lift at all.  Seriously now, I think you need to push down more on the handlebars.


----------



## byegad (5 Apr 2014)

And it's advice (noun) when you want it and advise (verb) when you give it.

Easy to remember as c (adviCe) comes before s (adviSe) and n (noun) comes before v (verb).


----------



## young Ed (5 Apr 2014)

byegad said:


> And it's advice (noun) when you want it and advise (verb) when you give it.
> 
> Easy to remember as c (adviCe) comes before s (adviSe) and n (noun) comes before v (verb).


could adviSe be some American thing as well?
Cheers Ed


----------



## gavroche (5 Apr 2014)

young Ed said:


> could adviSe be some American thing as well?
> Cheers Ed


Probably but you can ignore that as the American are not very good at spelling ie; Nite instead of night, donut instead of doughnut, color instead of colour etc.....


----------



## Motozulu (5 Apr 2014)

I don't know but I have never been able to pull a wheelie - any chance you can teach me? 
Get out of your seat and get over the bars.


----------



## young Ed (5 Apr 2014)

gavroche said:


> Probably but you can ignore that as the American are not very good at spelling ie; Nite instead of night, donut instead of doughnut, color instead of colour etc.....


true!
this is why we need to take over america 
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (5 Apr 2014)

as for OP maybe you spin too lower gear try moving up a few and putting more strain on the legs?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Shadowfax (5 Apr 2014)

You could be trying to put too much power through to smaller gear, which will cause the front wheel to lift, actually the usual reason for the front wheel lifting in conjunction with poor weight distribution, check you tube out for pulling wheelies and you will see what I mean. I'ts exaggerated going up an incline either spin(as opposed to stamping) in the lower gear or move to a higher gear ang get weight fore has been suggested.


----------



## young Ed (5 Apr 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> You could be trying to put too much power through to smaller gear, which will cause the front wheel to lift, actually the usual reason for the front wheel lifting in conjunction with poor weight distribution, check you tube out for pulling wheelies and you will see what I mean. I'ts exaggerated going up an incline either spin in the lower gear or move to a higher gear ang get weight fore has been suggested.


as i said 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Shadowfax (5 Apr 2014)

young Ed said:


> as i said
> Cheers Ed


indeed I was composing my more informative reply at the time.

chuckle.


----------



## spennie (5 Apr 2014)

fossyant said:


> That's very odd. What type of bike


I ride a Scott aspect 620(see my other topic" I decided on") I,m 6ft 2, but have a short reach, so would a straight seat post help to bring me more forward or a shorter stem, at the moment I ride on a 90 mm stem.


----------



## young Ed (5 Apr 2014)

spennie said:


> I ride a Scott aspect 620(see my other topic" I decided on") I,m 6ft 2, but have a short reach, so would a straight seat post help to bring me more forward or a shorter stem, at the moment I ride on a 90 mm stem.


MTB's are well known for very low gearing for the off road work but going up hills on road you should try just changing up a few gears before changing components
Cheers Ed


----------



## Shadowfax (5 Apr 2014)

A shorter stem will exaggerate front wheel lift when climbing. As for the seatpost would have to see you on the bike the nose of the saddle maybe looks a bit aft.


----------



## spennie (5 Apr 2014)

byegad said:


> And it's advice (noun) when you want it and advise (verb) when you give it.
> 
> Easy to remember as c (adviCe) comes before s (adviSe) and n (noun) comes before v (verb).


Forgive me for my spelling and grammar, I suffer from a progressive neurological condition called spino cerebella ataxia. Alongside my physical disability I have dysphasia and dystharia. This affects. My ability to speak, word find and also affects my memory. I aim to raise awareness of my condition when ever possible. My eight year old son has a 50/50 chance of inheriting my condition so I am proud to educate people to think before they make seemingly intelligent comments.


----------



## sazzaa (5 Apr 2014)

spennie said:


> cerebella ataxia


Could this possibly be the root of your original problem?


----------



## young Ed (5 Apr 2014)

spennie said:


> Forgive me for my spelling and grammar, I suffer from a progressive neurological condition called spino cerebella ataxia. Alongside my physical disability I have dysphasia and dystharia. This affects. My ability to speak, word find and also affects my memory. I aim to raise awareness of my condition when ever possible. My eight year old son has a 50/50 chance of inheriting my condition so I am proud to educate people to think before they make seemingly intelligent comments.


ah sorry for any comments from me that may have offended or seemed rude none from my part were meant to be
i am at a school were they specialise in learning and mental disabilities and so i am surrounded by such people every day and am very used to it
Cheers Ed


----------



## spennie (6 Apr 2014)

No worrier's ed, you did,nt say anything wrong but thank you. my condition does have a lot to do with my problem, as I find it hard to balance and co-ordinate. But I like to explore all option to improve the situation, so any advice given is gratefully accepted and i will try them out and see what works .


----------



## Motozulu (6 Apr 2014)

Yes a shorter stem will make it worse. As has been said, spin up the incline, don't stamp and sit right on the nose of the saddle, elbows bent out, which will bring your upper body weight forward and open up the chest. How wide are your bars? I find wider bars (mine are 740mm) help. Good luck mate.


----------



## surfdude (6 Apr 2014)

depends on the bike your riding . when i went from my 13 year old mtb to my new bike i found the front end very easy to lift off the ground . took a few months to adjust things and change my riding style to suit the bike . as some others have said you need to be towards the front end more . its just the opposite of going down where you tend to have more weight over the back wheel


----------

